# Can anyone sex this salvini?



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry these are the best pics I could get. I would like to know if it's a male or female as I have no idea, thanks!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't see the black mark in the dorsal fin ... so I vote male, nicely colored one too! :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Male.

Lack of a dorsal blotch is usually enough to identify a salvini as a male. Although sometimes it is difficult to tell with young sals at a pet shop, as the spot can fade with faded coloration.

Other indications of being male, though less reliable then a lack of a dorsal blotch, are: no black spot on the edge of gill plate, more blue coloration, duller yellow, less or less solid red/orange on the abdomen. Your sal pretty much exihibits all the male traits.

With age, males tend to be deeper bodied, larger size, larger head, more up turned snout.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a very nice male, shef!
It's nice to see pics of the little guy. 8)

BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a Boy!  :lol:

And a beauty at that! :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Male, judging not just by the black spot, but also the amount of pearling on the body.


----------

